# need corn bread receipe.



## kumma

I have been making corn bread in a dutch oven but all attemps have been coming out dry and crumbly. I want one that will be moist. I use the self rising Aunt Jamami receipe, but susbtitute bacon grease for the vegetable oil. Any one have a good one?


----------



## FIJI

was that recipe at Kaby !!????? :sad:


----------



## BoonDog

you know, I use the Jiffy brand mix and it does plenty well for my purposes. Plus, it supports a MI company. My .02.


----------



## birdshooter

BoonDog said:


> you know, I use the Jiffy brand mix and it does plenty well for my purposes. Plus, it supports a MI company. My .02.


----------



## kumma

FIJI said:


> was that recipe at Kaby !!????? :sad:


still on the package of corn meal. :lol: I hope it will be there next year though. Ill have to check out jiffy.


----------



## boots741

This one is good :http://bread.allrecipes.com/az/76594.asp


----------



## alex-v

kumma said:


> I have been making corn bread in a dutch oven but all attemps have been coming out dry and crumbly. I want one that will be moist. I use the self rising Aunt Jamami receipe, but susbtitute bacon grease for the vegetable oil. Any one have a good one?


Hhmm. We buy the Aunt Jemima regular yellow corn meal by the 5 lb bag and use the recipe on the back (at least as far as I know--I will check with Loretta when she gets home).

We always use a cast iron skillet and I did not know that anything but cast iron could be used :lol:.

I do know that we add some chopped jalepeno to at least 1/2 of what we bake and we also add some grape jelly. But, even when we do the "plain Jane" corn bread it is not dry. It will dry out quickly, like within a day or so and start to get crumbly but that night it is very moist.

While we are waiting for Loretta to get home from work there is one other suggestion. Some people like to add a bit of cream style corn. I do not care for the stuff so we tend to avoid it plus it makes the corn bread a way to moist.


----------



## kbkrause

In a pinch I use Jiffy and mix in a huge dolop of sour cream.


----------



## spoikey

You might be cooking it too long.


----------



## sweatyspartan

This may be a stupid question, but, what do you guys do with the cornbread after you make it. I know eat it, but I was wondering if anyone used it as a part of a bigger recipie.


----------



## alex-v

sweatyspartan said:


> This may be a stupid question, but, what do you guys do with the cornbread after you make it.


Spread butter on it and use it instead of potatoes or other side dish. I have taken some to work the next day and used it as a mid-morning or mid afternoon snack.

Loretta suggests going back to using regular vegetable oil of your choice. Save the bacon grease for coating the cast iron pan before pouring the mixture in.

Also, she will often add an extra egg especially if she thinks the ones she has on hand are a bit small. However, we often make double batches. You might want to try adding just an egg yolk to the next batch you make up. The egg will add moisture without making the bread seem as soggy as using more water.


----------



## Frantz

I use the little 33 cent boxes of Jiffy, they work great. I add a tablespoon of butter and a tablespoon of sugar along with a few flakes of hot pepper flakes.


----------



## ozzgood2001

Gf says add a half a can of cream corn to any recipe instant goodness i can atest personally to that


----------



## baydog2

I have used a half a can of regular canned corn and that keeps it moist. Some people like it with corn and some don't. 

Lonnie


----------



## Slick fishing

uncle bucks corn bread mix, I grew up on corn bread my family is from the south and I thought that was closest to grandma's corn bread and there is also awesome husspuppy mix and it great as well.. Cya Slick


----------



## trailsend

Slick fishing said:


> uncle bucks corn bread mix, I grew up on corn bread my family is from the south and I thought that was closest to grandma's corn bread and there is also awesome husspuppy mix and it great as well.. Cya Slick


My family is from the south also.My mom and Grandma always said jiffy is for johhnycakes(a sweet cornbread). A thanksgiving they would always make a couple big pans of cornbread dressing.


----------



## uncletj

Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix is for sweet bread not for traditional southern cornbread. Yes it is best in a well seasoned iron skillet, 10" works good. My wife and myself both have southern roots and her and I just moved back here after living in Tenn. the last 10 yrs. Most people we know use Martha White Self Rising Corn Meal. Try marthawhite.com for a list of recipes and different mixes. I use buttermilk instead of sweetmilk. If you use the cornmeal mix instead of plain corn meal it has flour in it to help keep it moist. Make sure you get the skillet hot before you pour the batter in. As for leftover bread I break it up in a large glass or mug and pour buttermilk in and eat it with a spoon, the ol man got me eatin it like that when I was about 4 yrs. old. Back or side of the bag should have a recipe for corn cakes which you cook on top of the stove as you would pancakes, butter em up and enjoy, nothing better with a bowl a great northern or pinto beans.


----------



## Frantz

I have taken the recipe I posted above and added some fresh roasted red peppers and some chopped up smokie links and made into pancakes before, tastes darn good and reheats nice for a snack.


----------



## Slick fishing

uncletj said:


> Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix is for sweet bread not for traditional southern cornbread. Yes it is best in a well seasoned iron skillet, 10" works good. My wife and myself both have southern roots and her and I just moved back here after living in Tenn. the last 10 yrs. Most people we know use Martha White Self Rising Corn Meal. Try marthawhite.com for a list of recipes and different mixes. I use buttermilk instead of sweetmilk. If you use the cornmeal mix instead of plain corn meal it has flour in it to help keep it moist. Make sure you get the skillet hot before you pour the batter in. As for leftover bread I break it up in a large glass or mug and pour buttermilk in and eat it with a spoon, the ol man got me eatin it like that when I was about 4 yrs. old. Back or side of the bag should have a recipe for corn cakes which you cook on top of the stove as you would pancakes, butter em up and enjoy, nothing better with a bowl a great northern or pinto beans.


OH man talkin about breakin up some corn bread in a glass and pour milk over the top heaven on earth.. Every one else likes buttermilk in the glass with the corn bread but I dont like buttermilk sweet milk works for me just fine.. Cya Slick


----------



## Canoeboy

I use the Jiffy corn muffin mix and drizzle honey on top of the batter before it is baked. I also put the batter in a hot cast iron skillet. Canoeboy


----------



## rbaddis

My wife gets the Chi - Chi's brand cornbread mix. It calls for a can of cream corn. It comes out awesome!!:corkysm55 I could, and have sat down and ate the entire pan. If you want a great moist cornbread give it a try.


----------

